# Budget thai pads, any good?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, are budget thai pads alright to use or are they a waste of money?

My use for them will be once a week, maybe twice.

Just that, on Sat mornings, I have a young cousin who wants me to do some pad work with him and practice basic stuff.

Something like in the following link.

Thai Pad Kick boxing MMA training Pads Arm Punch Curved on eBay (end time 15-Apr-10 21:37:50 BST)

Yay or nay?

If any of you have a pair to sell though, like some Twins or the like 30-40 quid, Im game.

If not, is the above alright?


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

thats for one, so for 2 its gonna be the price of some Sandee near enough

FIGHTSHOP.COM - Sandee Extra Thick Thai Kick Pad


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn, didnt see its for one.

Also, those ones are sold out.

Ive seen some synthetic Sandee pads for about 50, cant find stock though, will probably get those.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

......


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

With Thai pads, cheap ones are generally false economy because they're gash and won't last! Better off shelling out for a decent set and then you'll have to do it less often


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

MMAunltd said:


> With Thai pads, cheap ones are generally false economy because they're gash and won't last! Better off shelling out for a decent set and then you'll have to do it less often


I apply that theory to everything, buy expensive but buy once. That said I do have some Â£15 lonsdale 12oz gloves and they have held up very well.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

No I agree, but for the price Vs. use, it seems okay for me.

Of course, if I were to use them 5 times a week then of course, its an investment but once a week or 52 times a year, 30 quid would be suit.

I didnt realise it was for one pad in the ebay ad, will search more.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We've just got the PRO MMA Thai pads in PRO MMA Thai Pads - Extra Thick Pair

Very good quality pads and will last ages


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Only thing that can be said that is good for a cheap pair is that they will be a hell of a lot softer than a new pair that need hammering in. But if you used the cheap ones with heavy kickers, you forearms will suffer nicely. But as said above, go with quality, theyll last you years.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

MMAunltd said:


> With Thai pads, cheap ones are generally false economy because they're gash and won't last! Better off shelling out for a decent set and then you'll have to do it less often


:good ...seriously I know I sell the stuff - so sounds like a sales pitch but when it comes to pads, gloves, mouth guards and even shorts - it's always best to spend as much as you can afford without being a miser as cheap 9/10 = having to then buy another one in a third of the time than getting one really good item that normally last longer than your mma career will!....inmho stick to the well know proven makes Twins/Windy/Kings/Sandee/Hayabusa/shock doc and stay away from sports brands Reebok/Adidas etc :thumb , I've alawys bought top notch and have had the same gear thru out my karate and thai days and I've watched people pay a small amount for crap goods, get injured by it and then either buy more crap or eventually pay decent whack by this time they have overpaid for one decent set...


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

They are called budget for a reason...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool, I understand what youre saying guys.

TBH, I think I would have went with them but at the rpice per pad, I might as well spend just a bit more to get some Twins/Sandee synthetic pads.

Even at budget, I would reckon they would still last 2-3 years if used on average once a week, 52 times a year.


----------

